# SOLVED: Intel NIC i219-v

## weiypan_us

My mother board is a i219-v NIC. I can't see it in /usr/src/linux/.config by launch make menuconfig 

It is appreciate very much if can advise me which drive to use!Last edited by weiypan_us on Mon Apr 22, 2019 6:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## weiypan_us

I google around for NIC I219-v, it is said e1000e driver module can with with it. But I also can't identify e1000e by launch make menuconfig

----------

## Tony0945

CONFIG_E1000E   

It will appear when you enable "Intel devices" 

You can see the full path when you type a forward slash in menuconfig, then type E1000E.

I only know because I had an Intel card. 

Happy Easter.

----------

## weiypan_us

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> CONFIG_E1000E   
> 
> It will appear when you enable "Intel devices" 
> 
> You can see the full path when you type a forward slash in menuconfig, then type E1000E.
> ...

 

Hi Tony, Thank you for the info. 

I found CONFIG_E1000E and set CONFIG_E1000E=y.  Checked its dependent are good. 

However after compile and install and reboot, it still can't detect my   I219-v NIC.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

weiypan_us,

Two things 

Run 

```
uname -a
```

the date and time shown is the build date/time of the running kernel. 

If that time is too old, you probably forgot to mount /boot, so the old kernel is still in use.

Some network cards require

```
CONFIG_PHYLIB=y
```

 and an entry from the 

```
# MII PHY device drivers 
```

menu to be set too.

I don't know if this applies to your  I219-v NIC or not.

----------

## weiypan_us

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> weiypan_us,
> 
> Two things 
> 
> Run 
> ...

 

Hi NeddySeagoon, 

/boot was mounted when I built kernel and CONFIG_PHYLIB=y has been here in .config

but I am not very understand "an entry from the MII PHY device drivers" 

my current MII PHY devices looks like, I don't know which one is should be set.

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_AMD_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_AQUANTIA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_AT803X_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM7XXX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DP83848_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DP83867_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_XWAY_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCHIP_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICROSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_TERANETICS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_XILINX_GMII2RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

----------

## Tony0945

```
MSI tony # zgrep PHY /proc/config

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# PHY Subsystem

# CONFIG_GENERIC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM_KONA_USB2_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_PHY_PXA_28NM_HSIC is not set

# CONFIG_PHY_PXA_28NM_USB2 is not set

```

 As you can see, not all devices need one. 

Can you see anything in dmesg regarding the NIC? Try "dmesg | grep e1000e"

Example (my NIC is r8169)

```
SI tony # dmesg|grep r8169

[    5.711145] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    5.751268] r8169 0000:19:00.0 eth0: RTL8168h/8111h at 0xffffc90000051000, 30:9c:23:1b:42:51, XID 14100800 IRQ 45

[    5.751270] r8169 0000:19:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   11.242684] r8169 0000:19:00.0 eth0: link down

[   11.242688] r8169 0000:19:00.0 eth0: link down

[   14.313344] r8169 0000:19:00.0 eth0: link up

```

----------

## weiypan_us

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MSI tony # zgrep PHY /proc/config
> 
> ...

 

Hi Tony, not really. I can't see e1000e from dmesgs not ip link

----------

## weiypan_us

Solved after change CONFIG_E1000E=m from CONFIG_E1000E=y

looks e1000e need to be a loadable module.

----------

## Hu

The correctness of a kernel driver should not depend on whether it is a module.  I suspect that you needed firmware to load, and switching it to be a module forced the kernel to wait until later to load it, and that the firmware happens to be available by the time modules are loaded.

----------

## Tony0945

Hu, that explains my oft times noted behavior that video cards and NIC's need to be modules although people I respect assure me that that is not true.

----------

